# Standard poodle growth chart?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I just happen to keep one tucked away in Photobucket.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Use CB's chart. I have found it pretty accurate for my two (within an inch in height and 5 pounds in weight) although it over estimated them a little when they were under 6 months old:
# of inches tall at the whithers times 100 divided by percentage. 
or 
# pounds times 100 divided by percentage.


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

